# American Airmen Rescue Saudi Aircrew



## DA SWO (Mar 31, 2015)

Guess the HOA guys finally scored!

Good job by the PJ's and Aircrews involved (AKANG/AF Reserve).

—ARIE CHURCH
Djibouti-based Air Force rescue personnel last week plucked a two-man Saudi F-15S crew from the Red Sea after the pair ejected during a strike sortie over Yemen, according to the Saudi government and a press report. An HH-60G rescue helicopter from Camp Lemonnier, Djibouti, recovered the Saudi airmen on March 26, in coordination with US Navy ships in the area, within two hours of the request for assistance, reported the Wall Street Journal. "Both pilots are reported in good health and high spirits" and were taken to King Khalid AB, Saudi Arabia, for treatment, according to a March 28 release from the Saudi embassy in Washington, D.C. Air Force Reserve Command HH-60s of the 303rd Expeditionary Rescue Squadron are currently deployed to Camp Lemonnier alongside pararescue personnel and Alaska Air National Guard HC-130 tankers supporting Joint Task Force-Horn of Africa. Saudi Arabia kicked off an Arab coalition air offensive against the Iranian-backed Houthi rebels in Yemen last week.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 31, 2015)

Ooof.  After what happened to the Jordanian pilot, I have to imagine an aircrew with trouble has a pucker-factor increase even more than what would be expected.


----------



## Gunz (Apr 2, 2015)

Get some AKANG and rotorheads from 303rd ERS!


----------

